# Final CAUE Transport Itinerary



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Final Caue Transport Itinerary
Danbury, CT to Calais, ME
January 26, 2008

Hiltonrio will transport Caue from Danbury, CT to the Southbury, CT dog park and transfer to Faith’s Mommy (Patty) and Kimm at 11:00AM

Faith’s Mommy (Patty) and Kimm will transport Caue from Southbury, CT to Exit #1 in MA at the Roy Rogers and transfer to Old Gold Mum2001 (Cin) at 12:34PM.

Old Gold Mum2001 (Cin) will transport Caue from Exit #1 in MA to the Rest Stop in Chelmsford, MA and transfer to DMS (Denise) at 1:34PM

DMS (Denise) will transport Caue from the Rest Stop in Chelmsford, MA to the Eddie Bauer Store in Kittery, ME and transfer to EddieME (Margot) at 2:34PM

EddieME (Margot) will transport Caue from Kittery, ME to Planet Dog Store in Portland, ME and transfer to LibertyME (Mary) at 4:34PM

LibertyME (Mary) will transport Caue from Kittery, ME to her home in Brewer, ME and transfer to Oaklys Dad (Rob) at 6:34PM. 

After lots of ear scratches, loving on and a little play with his new big brother. Oaklys Dad will transport Caue to his home in Calais, ME and stay forever. (OK, there will be lots of little side trips and adventures)


----------



## woodysmama (Feb 25, 2007)

If there is a change of plans for any reason...Im in MA and can help with a leg to Kittery or Portland....No problem there at all!


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

that sounds wonderful-I can't wait for pictures! Safe travels for everyone!


----------



## JensDreamboy (May 25, 2007)

Yes, safe trip EVERYONE!! Have fun!! Can't wait for pictures


----------



## Scorpio118 (Jul 9, 2007)

Very Cool!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Good Luck!!!!!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

So exciting, it's like having a litter of puppies on the way! 

Ok, having it time down to the minute is cracking me up.


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

Here we gooo againnnn  YAYAYAY for Caue and Oakley, oh and I guess Rob too!! LOL! Have a safe trip everyone!! LOTS OF PICS NEED TO BE TAKEN FOR THE SAFETY OF OUR FORUM!


----------



## Jellybean's mom (Jul 6, 2007)

Safe travels everyone! Get ready Oakly!


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Alright!! It sure has come together nicely! I hope you'll all be safe in your traveling!

At the Eddie Bauer stop he might need a new fleece jacket and cap for those cold Maine temps, and at the pet store a toy or two to bring to his new brother Oakly!   

Can't wait for more pictures! Have fun you guys!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Best of luck with everyone's travels..can wait for pictures....


----------



## HuntersMomma (Sep 25, 2007)

Member everyone to take pic's during this transport... COngrats rob on ur new boy

and way to go everyone on helping this baby boy get to his new dad and home


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

I have the sign ready


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Carraig said:


> I have the sign ready



ROFLMAO! Now that is just too funny. Thanks Betty! :jester::jester:


----------



## ShadowsParents (Feb 27, 2007)

I'm so excited for all of you!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

oh how wonderful Rob... I can just imagine how much Oakly's gonna love having a little brother around!!!!


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

Have a safe trip, everyone! I wish I lived closer and could help out.

I have to say, you guys are amazing! I've seen other breed forums, and other Golden forums, where everyone just sits around, preaching to everyone else about what they should be doing. You guys really back-up your love for these four-legged kids and do SO much good! I'm so impressed. You guys all deserve one hell of a pat on the back!


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Safe travels all!!! If for any reason you need a CT back-up...you know where to find me!!! :wave:


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

You are too funny Rob! I can totaly feel the excitetment coming from the computer. I love how you have everyones leg of the trip exact down to the minute


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I don't log in for five days, and then when I do I find out Oakley is getting a brother! How exciting!!!!!

Congratulations Rob!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I wish I was closer to help. I loved doing that one transport. I hope everyone has good weather and drives carefully. Now nobody try to steal that sweet pup for themselves. I know I would want him. Cant wait for all the pictures of the two of them meeting and playing. *NOW DONT ANYONE FORGET THE CAMERA!!!*


----------



## Nanika (Jan 10, 2008)

I am so happy that all golden lovers have come together to pull this off. It must be reassuring for Hilton...and exciting for Rob! I am really looking forward to seeing pictures of this amazing adventure and all adventurers in action...safe travels. Still wish he (Caue was coming north to live with me).


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

This is just great!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

It seems like just a couple of weeks ago that I was glued to my computer while "watching" Leah's transport from Florida to Canada...oh, wait a minute...it WAS a couple of weeks ago...hahahaha!!! This could get to be habit forming.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Carraig said:


> I have the sign ready



Love the 'evil puppy' sign!


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Jackson'sMom said:


> Love the 'evil puppy' sign!


LOL!!! me too!!!


----------



## Luvinmygoldens (Jul 16, 2007)

Everyone drive carefully and have nice, happy, safe trips with that precious cargo!:wave:


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

I'm so excited for you Rob! (and a little bit sad at the same time for Hilton too)

Can't wait to see the photos!


----------



## Mainely-Dogs (Jan 13, 2008)

Carraig said:


> I have the sign ready


This really made me laugh. Too funny.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

This is so exciting!!!


----------



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

Have A Safe Trip Everyone! I'll Say This Again, This Is Really A Special Group Of People. Hilton, I Know You Will Miss Caue But At Least You Found Him A Great Home, Plus You Will Always Be Able To See Him. Maybe Someday When Your Life Settles Down You Can Get Another Golden, But For Now You Did The Best For Him. Oakly's Dad & Oakly, Congratulations!! And I Cant Wait To See This Journey Unfold. Picture's Please!!

Drive Safe Everyone!
Debbie & Mason


----------



## Hiltonrio (Jan 19, 2008)

You folks rock!

My flight should be landing from Brazil at 6:40am, that should be enough time (even with some contingency) to gather Caue's paper, give him a big hug and take him to Patty and Kim. Too keep everyone aligned here's my intinerary:

Scheduled Worst case
Leave SP (NYC Time) 7:30pm 10:30pm (3 hrs flight delay)

Arrive in JFK 5:30am 8:30am (3 hrs flight delay)
Customs and luggage 6:30am 9:30am
In the cab to Danbury 6:50am 9:50am
At Home 8:30am 11:30am
at the park 11:00am 12:00pm


That means that the flight can up to 2 hours late to meet the schedule.

To avoid unwanted suprizes I will call Rob to let him know when:

- When I'm on the plane.
- When I arrive in JFK
- When I arrive in Danbury.

With info Rob can let everyone know in advance (the night before). Let's hope everything will on schedule 

Ps. Rob, I know you are counting the minutes, if the flight is late I will get to the pilot cabin and scream "hurry-up! I'm delivering an evil!" 

See you Patty and K!
Hilton

If anyone wants to check the flight real time, check this site and enter:
Airline code: JJ
Flight: 8080
Date of departue: Fri, Jan 25
Flight tracker: http://tracker.flightview.com/htNYN...e=FTQuery&Airport=JFK&FF=Track+Another+Flight


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

Hiltonrio said:


> See you Patty and K!
> Hilton


Kim, 

Remember when the plans changed last minute with Leah and you said everything happens for a reason? Well little did you know that Caue was going to be that reason!! Take lots of pictures of the little :satan:!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Sunny Delight said:


> Kim,
> 
> Remember when the plans changed last minute with Leah and you said everything happens for a reason? Well little did you know that Caue was going to be that reason!! Take lots of pictures of the little :satan:!!


Um, yes, but why is everyone suddenly calling him a little Devil...:uhoh:


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Hiltonrio said:


> You folks rock!
> 
> My flight should be landing from Brazil at 6:40am, that should be enough time (even with some contingency) to gather Caue's paper, give him a big hug and take him to Patty and Kim. Too keep everyone aligned here's my intinerary:
> 
> ...


 That sounds great. I'll be sure to post or call to everyone to let them know how your schedule is progressing. I think there is some flex in most everyones schedule up the line plus I've had offers of backup drivers the whole way up the line. I won't need to leave my house till the trip the several handoffs have been made so I'll be sitting right by the phone and computer for a good portion of the trip. 

Thanks for everything Hiltonl I look forward to talking to you as this all comes together. Have a safe trip.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Kimm said:


> Um, yes, but why is everyone suddenly calling him a little Devil...:uhoh:



You must have missed that post  Caue played the Evil Puppy on the Conan O'Brien Show as a puppy.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

:uhoh: Evil puppy, eh? :uhoh:​ 
I need Patty to confirm what time she wants me at her house. I thought it was 10:00, but... I can be there any time she would like. I think it should only take me 15 minutes to get to her place from here.

Hilton, as exciting as this is, I feel so bad I have to see you say, good-bye...


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Now this is the great thing about this forum. Safe journies to you all as you make your journey. Congrats and thanks Rob for giving him a great home. Guess there is no room for RIver and me now. ROFL


----------



## Hiltonrio (Jan 19, 2008)

Folks, I've edited the message and added a flight tracker 

--------------------------
You folks rock!

My flight should be landing from Brazil at 6:40am, that should be enough time (even with some contingency) to gather Caue's paper, give him a big hug and take him to Patty and Kim. Too keep everyone aligned here's my intinerary:

Scheduled Worst case
Leave SP (NYC Time) 7:30pm 10:30pm (3 hrs flight delay)

Arrive in JFK 5:30am 8:30am (3 hrs flight delay)
Customs and luggage 6:30am 9:30am
In the cab to Dan 6:50am 9:50am
At Home 8:30am 11:30am
at the park 11:00am 12:00pm


That means that the *flight can be up to 2 hours late to meet the schedule*.

To avoid unwanted suprizes I will call Rob to let him know when:

- When I'm on the plane.
- When I arrive in JFK
- When I arrive in Danbury.

With info Rob can let everyone know in advance (the night before). Let's hope everything will on schedule 

Ps. Rob, I know you are counting the minutes, if the flight is late I will get to the pilot cabin and scream "hurry-up! I'm delivering an evil!" 

See you Patty and K!
Hilton

If anyone wants to check the flight real time, check this site and enter:
Airline code: JJ
Flight: 8080
Date of departue: Fri, Jan 25
Flight tracker: http://tracker.flightview.com/htNYNJ...Another+Flight


----------



## Emmysourgolden (Oct 10, 2007)

How exciting!! 

Hilton, I sure hope you stick around the forum after all this. That way you'll be able to keep up on Caue and we love having you! You're a good person!

Rob, you have to be so excited!! Are you sleeping okay? Is Oakly excited??


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Hilton, that will be cool. I've followed peoples flights on that before. You will have perhaps the most watch flight ever from SP to JFK.


----------



## Emmysourgolden (Oct 10, 2007)

Oaklys Dad said:


> Hilton, that will be cool. I've followed peoples flights on that before. You will have perhaps the most watch flight ever from SP to JFK.


We'll all be tuned in!!


----------



## Hiltonrio (Jan 19, 2008)

Oaklys Dad said:


> That sounds great. I'll be sure to post or call to everyone to let them know how your schedule is progressing. I think there is some flex in most everyones schedule up the line plus I've had offers of backup drivers the whole way up the line. I won't need to leave my house till the trip the several handoffs have been made so I'll be sitting right by the phone and computer for a good portion of the trip.
> 
> Thanks for everything Hiltonl I look forward to talking to you as this all comes together. Have a safe trip.


Rob, that's great. Hey, even if the flight tracker I will call .. 

Kimm ...  hurts a little but I'm cool, will be a pleasure to meet ya! :wave:


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Emmysourgolden said:


> We'll all be tuned in!!


I'll start a thread Saturday morning for ALL the transport pictures to be posted also. That might make it easier for everyone to follow along as the crack team of transporters report in and post pictures. Leah's transport pictures and stories got kind of disjointed after a while.


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

Rob I have been away for so long, just now seeing this. What terrific news! Murphy and Sampson are inseperable. I know Oakly and Caue will become best buds as well. Congratulations to all of you!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

justmejanis said:


> Rob I have been away for so long, just now seeing this. What terrific news! Murphy and Sampson are inseperable. I know Oakly and Caue will become best buds as well. Congratulations to all of you!


Well this will teach you not to sneak away from the forum like that.  Glad to see you back tonight. Be sure to tune in on Saturday and watch the transport take this boy north.


----------



## Lisa (Sep 25, 2007)

Looking forward to the pix!

Safe travels everyone!

Lisa W


----------



## Hiltonrio (Jan 19, 2008)

On my way to the airport. :wave:


----------



## Emmysourgolden (Oct 10, 2007)

Hiltonrio said:


> On my way to the airport. :wave:


We're getting closer!!!!!!


----------



## Emmysourgolden (Oct 10, 2007)

Oh, and have a safe flight!!


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Bumping up just to watch who is where and when!


----------

